# Critique my mustang!



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

IDK if its the angle but i see a toed out issue.


----------



## Tripp (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks toed out both front & hind.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

yes i think she toes out, but that is way better then toeing in, and if she has no lame problems then its not really an issue. she looks a little under muscled, but shes cute and i like her


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

woudl toeing out cause tripping?? because she trips some thoer then that she is very sound and has EXCELLENT feet. and yeah we are working on muscling. i broke her myself just a year ago exactly. and she was kept as a pasture pet for 6 years. so we are definatly working on muscle.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ i dont think it causes tripping, but im not sure.....

good luck with her  shes very pretty


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She's not a mustang. She would have a brand on her neck if she was. It would show up even with her light color ussualy. She also doesn't look like a mustang.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well her mom was a full blooded mustang. and she was bred with something else. so she isn't wild caught. she was born at the ladies home. but her mom is full. not sure what they bred her with.


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

have pics of her before winter coat was on her ?


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a human bred mustang! And he looks nothing like your horse! Maybe she was bred with a qh, or a more slender breed! Because she is a bit more refined than the average mustang, and the head isn't right! She is a total beauty though!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was told she was bred with an Appaloosa colored highland pony... but i just don't see it.. i mean she is a bit fuzzier and her hair is really thick and long and she has the fuzz on her feet but other then that. i really don't see much


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

ya it doesnt look like a mustang 
and it looks toed out on the front and a little on the back


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool color! She's pretty cute. Has a bit of a nest going on where her neck ties into her chest, but it could be because of her fuzzies. Could use more muscling but she's pretty proportional and cute! [=


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

She's a bit more finely built than most mustangs I've seen but if she's mixed then who's to say? I think she's lovely despite her minor flaws. Definitely love her color!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

she is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awe! She is so fuzzy! 
My horse has hardly any fuzz.

She does toe out it looks like.

I had horse that toed out and she tripped all the time and stumbled. She was 13 years young  She was the best! So sweet and gentle but I returned her to the previous owner because I have epilepsy and can't afford having a horse fall down all the time...maybe arthritis? Not sure.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, she has a slight downhill form, so that might help when deciding her breed.....I know TB's and QH's are built downhill, mustangs are built slightly downhill, what other breeds?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm are any of the big ponies built downhil? i don't know the lady i bought her from used her as a pasture ornament and i never really got a look to see if her mom had the mustang brand so maybe she lied? she seemed kinda like backyard breed in a way. plus she just seemed to easy to break. althoguh she had never been ridden before so maybe i really was lied to. but who knows i love her to death anyway!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok well i was playing around with some of her photos today. and i don't think she is mixed with app AT ALL i was darkening some photos and this is what i found!! also the hoof is a picture of a vertical stripe i found on her hoof!! and the last picture is of the mottling on the other side of her face! i am assuming because of that side with no "mascara" that she is baldie on that side?? so what does this mean?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Well, she has a slight downhill form, so that might help when deciding her breed.....I know TB's and QH's are built downhill, mustangs are built slightly downhill, what other breeds?


Any breed can be built downhill...it's not a breed type thing, it's a conformation 'flaw' thing...happens in any breed...:wink:

Personally, because of mustang's mixed heritage, there is alot of different style out there; I have seen mustangs with the heavy heads, and really large frames, but I've also seen ones with more refined build...they are a mixed breed horse to begin with, so anything can crop up, really. 

She does look mustang-ish, especially in the first picture of the second set of photos you posted..., and due to that, she can be any pattern, or color scheme possible...


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with mom2pride when she says that the horse looks like a mustang in the first picture in the second set you posted. I also agree with her...well, on everything! lol I think she's cute.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Well, she has a slight downhill form, so that might help when deciding her breed.....I know TB's and QH's are built downhill, mustangs are built slightly downhill, what other breeds?


 
Thats kind of hard to say because I know ALOT of QHs (im also an owner of 3) and none are down hill (very few are) but many other breeds can be down hill wounldnt it be a confo thing not a breed thing...


----------



## BC Horse Girl (Jan 25, 2010)

*tripping*

you mentioned tripping and if her feet were causing the problem. She does look under muscled but she could be uncomfortable and sore and that maybe causing the tripping. I see this occassionally in our equine chiropractic business. Something to think about and consider.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

is it possible for it to be that way for the whole year that i've had her? she's always seemed like she's had fantastic sturdy feet. she was being shod up untill about 4 months ago i think.. maybe a little longer then we decided to go barefoot. and she's never really seemed ouchy but maybe i'm wrong. she has always tripped since i've had her. even while she is out running around in the pasture as well.

and alot of people are saying she is undermuscled lately. so how would i go about toning and building it up?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea she doesnt look like a mustange... maybe a .. i dunno


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah. i am beginning to wish i hadn't really just jumped on the fact that she was cheap and gentle. kinda wishing i had checked her out futher more and checked her mom for a brand. so i guess she is a "mutt" for now but who cares! i love her to bits! and she does great for me and thats all i could ever ask


----------

